# Songs that remind you of places or past memories.



## Albino-Kitsune (Sep 5, 2008)

For some reason, "Viva la Vida" By Coldplay reminds me of England. 

Not just because the band is English, but because of how the song's melody goes. It just does. It takes me back to walking around London or being in Aldershot with my pretty kitty lynx boi. I think of fireworks and pub o' clock.

I have many others, but this is the most recent one that I'm mildly embarrassed by. 

So what about you? What songs take you to a special place in time or remind you of a place you've been to?


----------



## Skittle (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh god. I could go on and on with this.

Pink by Aerosmith brings back the memory of my mate dancing on his jeep in the Barnes and Noble's parking lot.
Mud on the Tires by Brad Paisley because my mate actually pulled over by a lake and sang it to me.

That's all my brain can think of at 6:30am but I have a whole iPod playlist of songs so..


----------



## Aden (Sep 5, 2008)

Cynic's album, "Focus", reminds me of Christmas last year because that's pretty much all I listened to the entire break.


----------



## Takun (Sep 5, 2008)

Twin Falls by Built to Spill reminds me of my entire childhood.  A Manic Depressive Named Laughing Boy by Modest Mouse reminds me of my secret spot out by the river where I'd head when I was feeling down and wanted to get away.  What Sarah Said by Death Cab for Cutie makes me think of the hospital when my mother almost died.


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Sep 5, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> What Sarah Said by Death Cab for Cutie makes me think of the hospital when my mother almost died.



I'm really sorry to hear that. ;-;
But, things are good now, I hope, yes?

I don't believe I've ever heard that song though.


----------



## Takun (Sep 5, 2008)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> I'm really sorry to hear that. ;-;
> But, things are good now, I hope, yes?
> 
> I don't believe I've ever heard that song though.



Aye, she's fine.  Was in the hospital for two months though.


----------



## Hyashi (Sep 6, 2008)

More Than A Feeling--Boston

Every time I get into a serious relationship, it seems to fade away after that person really knows who I am...


----------



## lawsuite (Sep 6, 2008)

Mr. Blue Sky by Electric Light Orchestra.
Brings back vivid memories of building houses for people in a desert in Mexico. A bunch of strangers and myself were living in a convent for a while, and we'd wake up and it would be bright and sunny out (And I usually hate hot, sunny weather, but there was no humidity, so the heat felt nice and clean). We'd eat breakfast with some sweet nuns and set out to put together some houses from cinder blocks and cement. Everyone had a great time, mixing cement with a shovel or carrying bricks around, but a tinge of sadness pervaded it all, because these people didn't have houses, after all.


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Sep 6, 2008)

lawsuite said:


> Mr. Blue Sky by Electric Light Orchestra.
> Brings back vivid memories of building houses for people in a desert in Mexico. A bunch of strangers and myself were living in a convent for a while, and we'd wake up and it would be bright and sunny out (And I usually hate hot, sunny weather, but there was no humidity, so the heat felt nice and clean). We'd eat breakfast with some sweet nuns and set out to put together some houses from cinder blocks and cement. Everyone had a great time, mixing cement with a shovel or carrying bricks around, but a tinge of sadness pervaded it all, because these people didn't have houses, after all.



That's quite the bittersweet tale. Very touching. ^^

I'm not a fan of heat either. I can't imagine what it would be like South of the Border though. I've never heard heat being decribed as nice and clean. xD Then again I've always lived in areas with humidity.

And what are sweet nuns, if you don't mind me asking. ^^;;


----------



## Magikian (Sep 7, 2008)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> And what are sweet nuns, if you don't mind me asking. ^^;;



I think he means nuns, 'sisters of the church' or whatever, that are nice people...

As for me, its "My Throat Is An Open Grave" by Demon Hunter (Really slow song, despite the name being kinda gory)

As for the place it reminds me of... It's not really a place that I know of in life, it reminds me of a battlefield...


----------



## lawsuite (Sep 7, 2008)

Hah, sorry if I was unclear.
well, you know how usually humidity makes you feel all sweaty and dirty and ready for a shower, and people who live in humid places associate that sticky feeling with heat? Yeah, there was none of that, that's what I meant by the heat being clean. Just pure warmth with none of the associated disgustingness.

And by sweet nuns, I meant both that they were really nice, and they were awesome people to be around. So multiple senses of the word "sweet", I guess.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 7, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hd7y6A-5uTY

Friday Nights and Weekends, Unable to sleep, listening to radio, Seventh through Eight grade, Early mornings, late nights... The beginning of my adolesence, and the realization that I honestly don't like being around other people. The gradual development of what my parents believed was Generalized Anxiety Disorder (In reality, Social Anxiety Disorder). Those two years of hell between seventh and eigth grade for me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCEeAn6_QJo

My lifetime contempt for the old ways of doing things. My eating by myself at lunch.


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Sep 7, 2008)

lawsuite said:


> Hah, sorry if I was unclear.
> well, you know how usually humidity makes you feel all sweaty and dirty and ready for a shower, and people who live in humid places associate that sticky feeling with heat? Yeah, there was none of that, that's what I meant by the heat being clean. Just pure warmth with none of the associated disgustingness.
> 
> And by sweet nuns, I meant both that they were really nice, and they were awesome people to be around. So multiple senses of the word "sweet", I guess.




...... *facepalm*

IT GET IT NOW. XD

I seriously read what you wrote previously as "We *ate* some sweet nuns and went to work." So I thought you ate something like a sweet hot cross bun. Omg, I should just go back to bed. XD ... I think it shows some innocence that I didn't even think of cannabilism. ;-;

Haha, and yeah, I get what you're saying now. I've never really been in a nice warmth that wasn't sticky, as far as being outside goes. But I know what a fire in the mantle on a cold winter's night feels like.


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Sep 7, 2008)

jesusfish2007 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hd7y6A-5uTY
> 
> Friday Nights and Weekends, Unable to sleep, listening to radio, Seventh through Eight grade, Early mornings, late nights... The beginning of my adolesence, and the realization that I honestly don't like being around other people. The gradual development of what my parents believed was Generalized Anxiety Disorder (In reality, Social Anxiety Disorder). Those two years of hell between seventh and eigth grade for me.
> 
> ...



Note: I'm on dial-up. Youtube is my enemy. D:  26kb/s I'm working with here. XD

Could you just tell me the song and band? ^^;;


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Sep 7, 2008)

Okay, I have another song. 

"Ex-Girlfriend" by No Doubt takes me back to my relationship with a man I'd rather forget about.

...Actually the song makes me want to draw some violence involving 'his face' and 'beaten to a bloody pulp'.


----------



## Tweek (Sep 7, 2008)

"Zombie" by The Cranberries, Cypress Hill's Insane in the Membrane, "Poison" by Prodigy or the "WOOHOOO!" song from Starship Troopers ("Song 2" by Blur) remind me of being in elementary school in the 90's.


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Sep 7, 2008)

Tweek said:


> "Zombie" by The Cranberries, Cypress Hill's Insane in the Membrane, "Poison" by Prodigy or the "WOOHOOO!" song from Starship Troopers ("Song 2" by Blur) remind me of being in elementary school in the 90's.



All those songs actually remind me of the early 2000's when I actually listened to them for the first time. xD


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 11, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPsFr0KNEPc

Reminds me of walking around at night during thunder storms :] .


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 11, 2008)

For something a little less dark, one of the goth rock bands I liked in my mid teens. This whole album always reminds me of the rocky mountains in winter :] . Even today I still love the way she sings, she's probably my all time favourite singer.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1A8uKiSHBBk&feature=related


----------



## valkura (Sep 11, 2008)

Evanescence - Eternal - reminds me of sitting in the EECS building at UMN while it rained out - and Exodus - reminds me of walking around Prospect Park on a dreary day.  (Warning, latter is highly emo)


----------



## bane233 (Sep 11, 2008)

this one at church my best friend (that was a girl) told me she loved me, when the song Accidentally in Love by the counting crows came, that was the night i had to tell her i was gay.


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Sep 11, 2008)

valkura said:


> Evanescence - Eternal - reminds me of sitting in the EECS building at UMN while it rained out - and Exodus - reminds me of walking around Prospect Park on a dreary day.  (Warning, latter is highly emo)




(omg, youtube is my enemy. XD)

Mmmm, I love Amy Lee. Such a gorgous voice.

Exodus always reminded me of... just living with my grandparents and how much I wanted out of there. And Eternal is still one of my favorite instrumentals to this day.


----------



## valkura (Sep 12, 2008)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> Mmmm, I love Amy Lee. Such a gorgous voice.


I know... Last Song I'm Wasting On You is awesome too.


Albino-Kitsune said:


> And Eternal is still one of my favorite instrumentals to this day.


Same. D:

And I completely forgot you're on dial-up, lol.  At least you already know the songs.


----------



## Midi Bear (Sep 12, 2008)

"Blood, Sex n' Booze" by Green Day reminds me of going to theme parks, driving down the motorway at 7am just to get there at opening. I listened to it every time during the drive to any amusement park. Same with "Warning", since it was on the same album.

"It's Been Awhile" by Staind and "Black" by Pearl Jam both remind me of home..


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Sep 13, 2008)

valkura said:


> I know... Last Song I'm Wasting On You is awesome too.
> Same. D:
> 
> And I completely forgot you're on dial-up, lol.  At least you already know the songs.



I actually didn't find 'The Last Song I'm Wasting On You' to be that appealing to me. It's a beautiful song, but not one you'd ever find on my playlist.

"Lies" and the Origin version of "Imaginary" have been on more of my playlists than most of the music I've started collecting since 2002. 

Evanescene is/was once of my favorite bands since I was 15. XP 

But I've started to mellow out and my tastes in music have changed. I don't listen to them as much as I used to. But I still love their music.

I started joking that I was going to start following Danny and the Fuxedos around. xD

omg, they ruled on The Gong Show. 

I want to design their t-shirts. XD


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Sep 13, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> "Blood, Sex n' Booze" by Green Day reminds me of going to theme parks, driving down the motorway at 7am just to get there at opening. I listened to it every time during the drive to any amusement park. Same with "Warning", since it was on the same album.
> 
> "It's Been Awhile" by Staind and "Black" by Pearl Jam both remind me of home..



My Amusement Park music was always like... stuff from Vitamin C and some Sublime music, (self-titled Album, now that I remember it.) We didn't go to amusement parks often though.

Hmm, I should check if I have "Black" and give it a listen to.

I have "It's Been Awhile" though. Can be a powerful song under the right circumstances and settings. Staind has some good stuff. Can't remember the one album I really liked... Oh it was Break the Cycle, I remember now.


----------

